# Ocean of Phrag. kovachii's! -Update with new photo's!-



## Drorchid (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought it would be time to post some new pictures. It has been about 2 weeks ago when I first posted some pictures.

This is what the bench looks like now:











and here are 2 kovachii's that I pulled (that I used to make some hybrids and I gave them clonal names):

Phrag. kovachii 'Machu Picchu' (flower dimensions 16 cm across)











Phrag. kovachii 'Sacsayhuanman': (flower dimensions 16 cm across)











And finally to give you an idea of how big the plants are, here is a picture of the whole plant:






Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow.

The second one looks very unusual, with the white stripe in the petals and the mostly white stam. Wouldn't it be interesting to breed with that one, if that stripe is consistent?


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 28, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow.
> 
> The second one looks very unusual, with the white stripe in the petals and the mostly white stam. Wouldn't it be interesting to breed with that one, if that stripe is consistent?



I agree, that it is unusual; it is also the one I posted earlier that had a lot of white on the backside of the petals. I don't however like the shape of the flower, but who knows, I still may do something with it...maybe self it to get the albino kovachii....

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2011)

But it's the first flower, right? It may improve. I really like that it's so unusual. Good thing I'm not close by, and that I've already "shot my wad!"


----------



## Shiva (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice plants Robert. I hope you come to see us again next spring at Orchidexpo.


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 28, 2011)

Stunning blooms! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG!!!! Fantastic flowers!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Its amazing the different shapes of each the blooms.


----------



## John M (Nov 28, 2011)

VERY nice, Robert! Thanks for following up with new photos.


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 28, 2011)

this is great to see,thanks


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Robert, now I believe that this species can get blooming size and flower!!!!! Beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the update, Robert, that´s really wonderful and I like your pics
Best rgards, Gina


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the most first, however its shape not so perfect but contrasts of different colours(purple, rose, white and yellow) are amazing!!!!!
Anyway I like all of, shape of last flower is the best I think.(however if I could choose I should go for first...)


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 29, 2011)

dodidoki said:


> I like the most first, however its shape not so perfect but contrasts of different colours(purple, rose, white and yellow) are amazing!!!!!
> Anyway I like all of, shape of last flower is the best I think.(however if I could choose I should go for first...)



Me too. I like the most first.


----------



## Marc (Nov 29, 2011)

And again a wonderfull show Robert, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely. I particularly like the last one. :clap:


----------



## Gcroz (Nov 29, 2011)

I love 'Macchu Picchu'! Seems like it has good form and I love the color of the "pouch."


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 30, 2011)

They remind me of "pink" bats fluttering a round! Wonderful show Robert.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 30, 2011)

nice...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 30, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 1, 2011)

What a magnificent display - lovely !! 






Imho - I like the last one best !


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 2, 2011)

The first pic is awe inspiring!!! :drool:


----------



## berrywoodson (Dec 7, 2011)

Are all the DS so puny?


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 7, 2011)

berrywoodson said:


> Are all the DS so puny?



If by DS you mean Dorsal Size, no they are not puny, but just compared to the huge petal size they look small...

Robert


----------



## tenman (Dec 10, 2011)

You're doing the devil's work fostering such envy!


----------

